# Summer Rebates?



## chicken (Jun 19, 2011)

With the spring rebates expiring today has anyone heard anything about summer rebates? I am trying to sell my sigma 150mm macro and canon 100-400l to free up some funds to buy a 70-200 2.8 IS II and was hoping to not pay $2450  Thanks!


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 19, 2011)

chicken said:


> With the spring rebates expiring today has anyone heard anything about summer rebates? I am trying to sell my sigma 150mm macro and canon 100-400l to free up some funds to buy a 70-200 2.8 IS II and was hoping to not pay $2450  Thanks!



There are spring and fall rebates for lenses and for bodies, and occasionally a sale of body / lens combinations. There will not be rebates on L lenses until after the stock is replentished.

That lens has been on sale in the Canon refurb store all week for $1999, but now is out of stock along with many of the refurb L lenses. They add more to the store periodically.


----------



## motorhead (Jun 19, 2011)

I see Canon offer refurbished bodies and lenses in the US, but for the life of me I don't see the same here in the UK.

The nearest seems to be retailers who advertise refurbished stock and on ebay doing the same thing. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 19, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I see Canon offer refurbished bodies and lenses in the US, but for the life of me I don't see the same here in the UK.
> 
> The nearest seems to be retailers who advertise refurbished stock and on ebay doing the same thing. Or am I missing something?



Canon USA is a different entity from Canon Europe, and does things differently. I can't say its better or worse than selling the refurbs on ebay, just different.

In a way, I prefer it, but their are pros and cons both ways.


----------

